# Conneaut creek



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

Can any one till me what the stream looks like
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Check the flow data. There should be a thread above on what's the best range to fish.


----------



## jimbob44 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dirty, dirty dirty upper stretches open lower is ice jammed 

Sent from my DROID2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report was thinking about going up at the end of the week

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## albionsteelheader (Nov 11, 2010)

Lower Conneaut as of around noon on Wednesday.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the pics looks like a mess hope the rain we get washes i ice out

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

